# RIP Orange Julius



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Orange Julius was a wonderful orange tabby that the MIL saw daily on her mail route. The cat was never allowed inside the house, even when it was pouring down rain or there was a snow storm but Julius remained faithful to his post. Finally MIL managed to take him home when he wondered off his property and he's been there for close to a year and bcame a lovely couch cat, and friend. What was once a filthy cat with a bloody nose became a bright orange and white, warm soul who was always a gentleman. Sadly he was put to sleep today after learning he had Panleukemia. 

We'll miss you Julius, your presence on that one area of the couch will be missed more then you know.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

What a sweet name for a sweet kitty...Orange Julius. May Orange RIP!


----------

